# Are schwinn axles their own special size?



## bikewhorder (Jul 7, 2012)

So I'm finally getting around to working on my whizzer and I'm having a mechanical meltdown on what thought would be the simplest of tasks.  I'm just trying to put those special nuts on the rear axle to hold the drop stand and It's not working.  The nuts thread beautifully on the front schwinn drum brake axle that I just got from Memory lane and the original rear axle hex nuts thread on the front axle like they are a perfect fit, but when I try to put the nuts from the from the front axle on the rear its a no go.  The rear hub is a  bendix and appears to be 3/8 by 24 threads per inch.  I'm thinking that the schwinn axle is like 1/64 smaller in diameter? Just enough so that it won't work,  Please help if you know the answer.


----------



## greenephantom (Jul 7, 2012)

The Schwinn-built drum hubs have their own special propietary size nuts / axles.  

And to go a step further while I'm rambling, the Bendix hub nuts / axles are also a special size, you can get away with generic nuts on Bendix hubs but the fit is loose.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks, I guess I'll just use some bushings to make the drop stand work.  Good to know I'm not losing my mind.  Proprietary threads are an evil invention.


----------



## MagicRat (Jul 7, 2012)

Mr.Schwinn kept them buying Schwinn parts for his bikes...he was No Dummy.


----------



## Sean (Dec 3, 2012)

is there a chart or anything that one could use as a refrence for these sizes? I have a 5 speed fastback that has 4 different sized nuts on the two axles and I want them to be original/uniform.


----------

